# Flowering Pics



## northtexasfossilguy (Mar 6, 2009)

http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/...ure/71049-limnophila-aromatica-flowering.html

Wanted to share the purple flowers with you guys, if you have any pics of your flowers post them here! I'd love to see what everyone has accomplished with regard to flowers...


----------



## fiftyfiveg (May 11, 2009)

Here is my. I don't know the name of the flower.


----------



## Tex Gal (Nov 1, 2007)

fiftyfiveg said:


> Here is my. I don't know the name of the flower.


What plant is that from? Can you post a px of the plant the bud is from?


----------



## tmds3 (Jan 20, 2010)

fiftyfiveg said:


> Here is my. I don't know the name of the flower.


Isn't that a pic of the plant in his post


----------

